# Hypertrophy Rep Range



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2007)

Since this question has been asked a lot, I decided to make a post in my blog about how I look at rep ranges for hypertrophy.  If interested, take a look...

PATRICK WARD'S BLOG


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2007)

Good blogging P.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 3, 2007)

good info

One of the big things I learned from poliquin was how important time under tension.  I may not move a lot of weight but I've seen a big change in my body by working my muscles instead of lifting weights.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2007)

Good blog post.

I always would laugh when somebody told me that they're lifting in the 10-15 rep range so that they can get "toned," not taking into consideration the tempo, time under tension, etc. of those 10-15 reps.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2007)

Good blog.  I actually just started a new program that follows an Alternating Periodization.  Strength one week, Metabolic the next.






soxmuscle said:


> Good blog post.
> 
> I always would laugh when somebody told me that they're lifting in the 10-15 rep range so that they can get "toned," not taking into consideration the tempo, time under tension, etc. of those 10-15 reps.



Were they beginners?


----------



## Minhkey (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks very much for this, it was very informative. I think I'll grow a lot more now.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks P-funk, maybe there should be a permanent link to your blog in the stickies or something, as you are a tome of information. 

On another note there always seems to be the same, or extremely similar questions asked on this site. Things such as, 'how can i get more toned' 'blah abs' 'not gaining weight' 'how many reps' blah blah. Should make the little 'search' button a little larger and highlighted so it stands out.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Were they beginners?



yea, but that doesn't mean it doesn't make me laugh.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2007)

Well if its for humor's sake, then Ill refrain from possible explanation.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2007)

Smoo_lord said:


> Thanks P-funk, maybe there should be a permanent link to your blog in the stickies or something, as you are a tome of information.
> 
> On another note there always seems to be the same, or extremely similar questions asked on this site. Things such as, 'how can i get more toned' 'blah abs' 'not gaining weight' 'how many reps' blah blah. Should make the little 'search' button a little larger and highlighted so it stands out.



Thanks!  My blog is linked in my signature.  Other than that, I don't know if there is anything more I can do about making it a stickie.  This is not my site.

The search button thing Rob (prince) might be able to help you out with if you make that suggestion in the suggestion forum.  Witchblade did put together a goo FAQ thread with a lot of great questions answered.  maybe that should be bumped and made a stickie to help people out.


----------



## r00kie (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2007)

I remember reading an article, I think it was by Chad Waterbury, who said reverse the reps and sets of what you normally do and you will probably experience some positive adaptation.  So, instead of 3 sets of 6 reps, do 6 sets of 3 reps, or whatever.  I don't agree with everything he says, but a similar point is made.


----------



## superyo (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for this!!! Very good


----------



## anoopbal (Apr 24, 2010)

This is my first post here.And Here is one of the articles I wrote abou the topic of rep ranges and hypertrophy.

 i couldn't link the references and graphs because I need more than 20 posts to do that. So if anyone can link the article, it would be great. My site is exercisebiology.com

*Are low reps (1-6) better than high reps (8-12) for muscle growth?*

                             BEGINNER  |  April 03 2010
                            The debate about whether high reps or low  reps are better for muscle growth has been going forever. In fact, my  thesis was on this exact question and I am yet to see any good evidence  to favor either side.

  Finally, a  recent study which compared different repetition ranges  sheds  some light to the long- standing  question. 

*Why are 8-12 reps better? *

*Bodybuilders:* Bodybuilders always use the 8-12 rep range  .Power lifters always use 1-3 repetition range. 

*Growth Hormone Increase*: Number of studies show that 8-12 reps  with short rest increases GH significantly compared to low reps. 
  Based on the above evidence,  8-12 reps  is considered the standard  recommendation for muscle growth or hypertrophy.

*So why is there a debate?*

*Muscle Growth Studies*: Surprisingly, the studies which looked  at high reps and low reps show no significant difference in  muscle  growth. 

* GH ineffective*: The GH hormone hypothesis of muscle growth   doesn???t hold water anymore considering number of recent  direct and  indirect studies showing that exercise-induced increases in growth  hormone (systemic hormones)  do not help in muscle growth. 

* Greater Load:* As reps decrease, the weight lifted  increases.  So theoretically greater the  weight , greater the potential for  growth. 

*But what about protein synthesis & rep range?*

  Your muscle increase in size because of an increase in protein  synthesis. So the most simple question to ask is does high reps ( 8-12)   show greater protein synthesis than low reps?.

  Surprisingly, nobody ever bothered to look at protein synthesis and  exercise intensity until this latest study. 

  The study compared different intensities ( 15%, 30% 1RM, 45%1RM, 60%  1RM, 90% 1RM) to see if there is a dose response relationship to weight  lifted and protein synthesis. The subjects were beginners and the volume  was kept similar in all groups.

*What were the results of the study?*


And guess what, there was no significant difference in protein  synthesis for the 60%, 75%, & 90% 1RM! Simply put, there was no  significant difference for high reps and low reps.
The study showed the same results for older individuals but the  levels of protein synthesis were depressed which further confirms the  above results.
This study finally shows why studies which looked at outcome  measures couldn???t find any significant difference in muscle growth with  different rep ranges.
 *What about trained lifters?*

  In trained lifters, the curve may take either one of the shapes as  shown below in the graph. 

*Practical Application*


There no magic in the 8-12 repetition range for muscle growth.  If you are using a weight above 60% 1RM, you are getting the maximum  level of your protein synthesis.
 There is no increase in protein synthesis as the weight goes up or  the reps decrease.  So 5RM is no better than a 10RM  to increase protein  synthesis.
Theoretically, a high rep range would work the best for muscle  growth considering there is less damage and nervous system fatigue   compared to low reps.


----------

